# Simple bit for a nice drawer face.



## jmurph (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello all,
I'm building a set of built-in dresser drawers for my son and daughter-in-law,
and am new to the router game. Any suggestions on a bit that would give me a somewhat simple but nice looking drawer front. Thanks Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

They make so many here are just some of them to select from..profile " A " always looks good and it's very clean and easy to keep clean..

European Style Door Edge Router Bits
MLCS Euro door, door lip, finger pull, drawer lock bits, glue joint router bits

=====



jmurph said:


> Hello all,
> I'm building a set of built-in dresser drawers for my son and daughter-in-law,
> and am new to the router game. Any suggestions on a bit that would give me a somewhat simple but nice looking drawer front. Thanks Jim


----------



## jmurph (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank you sir, thats exactly what I was looking for.


----------

